
Zuckerberg clarifies - uptown
https://www.recode.net/2018/7/18/17588116/mark-zuckerberg-clarifies-holocaust-denial-offensive
======
breadAndWater
Fascinating, what gets flagged on HN these days... [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563345)

